# saddle height and shoe size (length)?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello everyone

I know about formulas re inseam and saddle height such as:

inseam * 0.883 or 108%-110% of inseam to include the crank lengths etc.

Can anyone tell me what impact the foot length has on saddle height?

To be specific:

My inseam is ~83cm (or just under) and I wear Euro size 44 shoes (US 11?). My overall height is 173cm (5' + 8.2"). I use 172.5mm cranks. I use Shimano Ulterga pedals/cleats and Shimano carbon R151 shoes (does it make a difference too?). The cleats are mounted such that my ball-of-foot is over pedal axle, or close enough to it.

I currently ride with saddle on ~73cm from centre of BB to top of saddle, measured along the seat tube. I find that 72cm or less saddle height produces a very slight knee discomfort in the front of knee and a weird sensation when walking (like walking on stilts?). I have not tried saddle height of more than 73cmm. 

Should I try to raise it to > 73cm or is it likely to be overdoing it?

thank you in advance

PS crossposted in velonews, I hope this does not break some sort of protocol 8^)


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm about your same size and based on the formula during a fiting session I use the seat at 72cm. A big difference between us is that I use mtb shoes and pedals (CB Candys) and that could be the difference.

IMO the formulas are a baseline, set your saddle height where it feels right to you.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Less calculating, more riding.*

Those fit formulas are a useful starting point, but the only way they can work 100 percent of the time is if we're all the same in terms of size, fitness, flexibility, proportions and goals. Even if I had Lance's body fat percentage and bendability, I'm not willing to ride with my head down and my butt in the air in search of a small aerodynamic advantage--I'd rather be slower and enjoy the ride than uncomfortable and fast.
I'd probably start where the experts recommend, but don't be afraid to adjust to suit your body. Raising the handlebars above the pro position, for instance, is one "mistake" that can improve performance for many people, because they're able to stay on the bike longer and ride farther.
How's this apply to your question? Just listen to your body. If your saddle feels too low in the recommended position, raise it. If that makes it feel too high, lower it. For what it's worth, I wear size U.S. size 15 shoes (50-51, to you), and my saddle's about .5cm higher than that of a friend the same height who wears size 12s. Who knows if it's the feet, though?


----------

